# The Official "Comedy" Thread



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

So the idea of the thread is basically this; post a picture, video, quote, etc. of a player, any player, with captions if you like, that you think might generate a laugh. The whole point of this thread is for your entertainment, plus I think a change of pace would be good for NBA General. 

Btw, since the search function was disabled for the postseason I can't know for sure whether a thread like this was started before, but I'm doing it anyway. I'll start with Antoine Walker.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)




----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:rotf: !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm too lazy to do Steve Nash but I know somebody can find those pics.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

:laugh: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

holy **** Ehl That's The Funniest Thing I've Ever Seen On The Internet, Period.....rep X's 100000000


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

i seriously think that Antoine Walker is gay.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hakeem said:


>


This picture makes me think God has returned. Good stuff. Look at their faces.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

LMAO. I almost fell out of my chair.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


>


LMFAOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

I hereby declare this the best thread ever. LMFAO @ Antoine Walker :rofl:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry Clips fans, I mean no ill...


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Any funny NBA thread needs a pic of Ha Seung Jin. Pic courtesy of shamsports.com


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

:rotf:


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Bill Walton Quotes :banana: 

"Mick Jagger is in better shape than far too many NBA players. It's up in the air whether the same can be said of Keith Richards."

"Kenyon Martin is the 2nd best player in the Eastern Conference."

"Greg Ostertag is one of the top centers on this planet!"

“Tonight the Spurs look to extend their lead to 3-0 over the Lakers. This time, however, they will have to do it on the Lakers’ home court. Duncan and Shaq have been magnificent for both teams, but so far the edge has gone to San Antonio. However, the real story line that awaits us tonight in Los Angeles is whether or not Kobe Bryant will actually throw a pass!”

“Oh my, Kobe is really putting on a show out there. He’s making Ray Allen look like a sixth grader!”

On Larry Johnson's lackluster performance in the NBA Finals: "What a pathetic performance by this sad human being. This is a disgrace to the game of basketball and to the NBA. He played like a disgrace tonight. And he deserved it."

"Memo to Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker: Couldn't you wait until at least the All-Star break to have the franchise suffer its worse loss in its storied history? Bill Russell just called looking for an address to send his 11 championship rings back to the Celtics because he is so disappointed."


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Not recent, but still cracks me up:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The best of Steve Nash...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae-xqW2pfyg&search=Steve Nash


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

It's spreading.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I had to make this one........


----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


>


LOL! :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Dr.Seuss, that's just mean man. Mean. :laugh:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

<--------------------


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


>


That's the gayest picture I've ever seen.

lol Steve, what the **** were you thinking?


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> i seriously think that Antoine Walker is gay.


I think gays have more style :laugh:

Na I think Antoines dance was awesome back in the day.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ha ha! This is such a great thread! :laugh:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

EHL said:


>


 :laugh: :rotf:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUHIfOicCbU

Poor Josh Howard. :laugh:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: lovely!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

(\_/)
() 
(> <) -----------Bunny's qoute of the week: Yo momma is so fat that when she takes a shower, her feet dont get wet. 



(\_/) -(\_/)- -(\_/) -(\_/) 
() () --() -()
(> <) ( > -)> (> <) <( - <) Bunny can dance!

now give Bunny a hug 

- (\_/) 
- ()
<(----)>


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

EHL said:


> Dr.Seuss, that's just mean man. Mean. :laugh:


EHL's avatar is comedy tooo


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

some of my old avatars.(some r funny)


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hakeem said:


>




is that photoshoped???????????


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> The best of Steve Nash...........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae-xqW2pfyg&search=Steve Nash





dude, i seriously just about DIED laughing, and I only got through 2 mins of it. there are tears coming down from laughing that much in just that span of time


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

EHL said:


>


Those pics are great EHL. :rofl: You should work for TNT.


----------



## shoprite (Dec 18, 2002)




----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

DAMN!!!! That was hilarious...............LMAO.

The one with Antoine Walker is the best.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

3 pages and not one pic of the Knicks logo.

For shame.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

pac man is real!OMG!


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)




----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

^^^ Great pics!! :yes: :laugh:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

neoxsupreme said:


> Those pics are great EHL. :rofl: You should work for TNT.


He didn't make them.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

EHL said:


>


best pic ever


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

36 Karat said:


>


Ouch :eek8: :dead: :whofarted


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

What's the worst thing about rollerblading??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

36 Karat said:


>


LMAO...low blow.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Pippenatorade said:


> What's the worst thing about rollerblading??


Telling your dad that you're gay


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

EHL said:


>


:laugh: Now sometime I see Walker playing I will laugh :biggrin:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone have Shane Battier giving someone from Michigan State a facial?

I mean the one where Battier is actually pushing the guy's face into his package.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Not Battier, but stil funny as hell...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ lmao!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

shoprite said:


>



this is not getting enough props


lol


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

No video with Nash and Dirk singing? Let me fix it...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dcaVVcKI2E8&search=Dirk and Nash


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

This one will never get old (especially now) :biggrin:


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

Page 1 of funny NBA pics:

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/thefunstuff/amusingpictures.jsp

Antoine Walker:

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/thefunstuff/antoinewalkercontest.jsp

Sam Cassel:

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/thefunstuff/samcassell.jsp

NBA family portraits

http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/thefunstuff/portraits.jsp


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Banjoriddim said:


> No video with Nash and Dirk singing? Let me fix it...
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=dcaVVcKI2E8&search=Dirk and Nash


O that **** is too damn funny. Dirk is just classic in that!


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

This thread wins :clap:


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

this thread is the GOAT


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

shoprite said:


>


Van Gundy was just...AMAZING!! :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I had to make this because Mark Cuban *****es! =)


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> This one will never get old (especially now) :biggrin:


What's w/ Nash getting caught on camera w/ stupid looks like that. LOL. :laugh:


----------



## monty51524 (Nov 23, 2005)

LOL!!! :rotf:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

neoxsupreme said:


> What's w/ Nash getting caught on camera w/ stupid looks like that. LOL. :laugh:


My best guess would be....drinking :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

monty51524 said:


> LOL!!! :rotf:


big OT, but have u spent you entire 160 posts begging for rep or what?

un-OT: this thread needs E.T cassel


----------



## Laz-E-Boy (Nov 19, 2004)

This thread needs more...HA!!


















































































































Shout outs go to the Portland Trailblazer board on RealGM for birthing this gold


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> big OT, but have u spent you entire 160 posts begging for rep or what?
> 
> un-OT: this thread needs E.T cassel


:rofl:


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Gotta have some Sheed!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHEC8R7J_Lo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCGbVqGFIs8

I think this Pat Burke video has been mentioned here before, but for those unaware, here it is again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndFCCiohVoM


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

hey can anyone tell me where the link is to that clip of andre miller pump-faking 3 philly players, only to be rejected by a fourth?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Halo said:


> Gotta have some Sheed!
> 
> I think this Pat Burke video has been mentioned here before, but for those unaware, here it is again.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndFCCiohVoM


Steve Nash: "Boy, I'm Jealous"
rofl 
repped


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> hey can anyone tell me where the link is to that clip of andre miller pump-faking 3 philly players, only to be rejected by a fourth?


its on shamsports.com somewhere


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kid gets hit pretty hard.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TwQkhI6dA14&search=hilarious


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

All I can say is :rofl: :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Kid gets hit pretty hard.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TwQkhI6dA14&search=hilarious


I've seen that like 100 times, and the 101'st is still just as hillarious


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> All I can say is :rofl: :laugh:


saying :rofl: :laugh: is an understatement...
thats hilarious lol


----------



## Laz-E-Boy (Nov 19, 2004)

Halo said:


> Gotta have some Sheed!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndFCCiohVoM



WTF?!!!! :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: 

How old is this? Why did they make this? WTF? So hilarious. My god...!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


>


 
:rotf: :rotf:

This thread should be sticky...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> All I can say is :rofl: :laugh:


OMG, is this real?

If it is, then :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Halo said:


> Any funny NBA thread needs a pic of Ha Seung Jin. Pic courtesy of shamsports.com


:rofl:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

TracywtFacy said:


> hey can anyone tell me where the link is to that clip of andre miller pump-faking 3 philly players, only to be rejected by a fourth?




ooooh, lol. I wanna see that!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

NBA Look a like

Croshere









and


Wayne from College****Fest.com










lol


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

The second one doesn't work  and the first one is a very small pic of Croshere.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> NBA Look a like
> 
> Croshere
> 
> ...


I don't know what's weirder, the fact that Croshere (supposedly the picture doesn't work) looks like a porn guy, or the fact that you know the name, and look of a guy from college****fest.com


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Artestify! said:


>


:rofl:this is just killing me... what the **** was he doing/thinking?


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Artestify! said:


>


caption:
Steve: (drunk) heyyy babe 
babe: omg lol ROCK ON!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Kid gets hit pretty hard.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TwQkhI6dA14&search=hilarious


 :eek8: :rofl: :dead:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*1 Whistle to rule them all.*


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


>


LOL, that first pic was when the lakers played the spurs, i remember seeing that during the game. lmao!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> The best of Steve Nash...........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae-xqW2pfyg&search=Steve Nash




HAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

master8492 said:


> :laugh: Now sometime I see Walker playing I will laugh :biggrin:



You didn't already?


----------



## Laz-E-Boy (Nov 19, 2004)

> Washington Post - Gilbert Arenas initially thought he was being "Punk'd" by MTV. But he wasn't; he was being arrested in Miami Beach. "I was told it was for resisting arrest without violence," Arenas said in a phone conversation yesterday with Michael Wilbon of the Washington Post.
> 
> "I still don't understand what for. I was in a limousine, stuck in really bad traffic going to this restaurant, Ago, when I decided to step out of the car. The limo driver said, 'The guy who just got out is being arrested.' I looked over and saw seven police officers arresting Storey. . . . I didn't have the chance to say anything; an officer put cuffs on me from behind. . . . When I was taken in, I said, 'I don't mean to be rude, but can I talk to the officer who arrested me?' And the officer says, 'You were being nosy.' And I said, 'Are you putting that in your official police report, that I was being nosy?' And then he keeps asking me questions:
> 
> ...


This man is a goldmine :rofl:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Get Ready For Reddick


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

LOL


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Get Ready For Reddick


:rofl: That is so damn ****ing funny! :rofl:!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So, um, I guess this has to be in here. I found it burried 6 feet deep.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> So, um, I guess this has to be in here. I found it burried 6 feet deep.




:rofl:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

DTigre said:


> Antoine Walker:
> 
> http://www.shamsports.com/content/pages/thefunstuff/antoinewalkercontest.jsp


http://www.shamsports.com/images/amusing/antoine27.jpg

http://www.shamsports.com/images/amusing/antoine36.jpg

^ :laugh: Those are 2 of the funniest 'Toine pics IMO.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Giiinobliiiiii










Koobeeee










Jordaaaan


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*To celebrate the Heat making the Finals.*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

"That’s a cheap shot by a low-class type player. You don’t do that. That’s gay on his part. I told him that he was gay, too, for touching me in my private parts." – Francisco Elson
"You know, softball is the other sport I do besides basketball." – LeBron James

"I thought so. Or I was just jumping up and down because I’m retarded." – Sam Mitchell, affirming that he believed a last-second shot (which was later discounted) to have been good.

"I don’t know what’s wrong with that girl." - Reggie Evans on Pau Gasol.
Fan: “I would just like to know... Have you ever dunked on Shaq during practice?”

Dwyane Wade: “No. And when I did try once, Shaq told me, ‘Don’t ever try that again.’”

"When (Jalen) comes over here, I’m going to give him a kiss. Not on his lips, though." - Rafer Alston 



"We suck."-Chicago Bulls' starter, Tony Kukoc, after watching his team get creamed by the Utah Jazz on opening night.

"We suck."-Denver Nuggets' starter, Nick Van Exel, after watching his team in an afternoon practice.

"We're ****ed."-Knicks head coach, Jeff Van Gundy, after finding out that Latrell Sprewell would be out with a broken foot for up to six weeks.


"The Pistons, because when I was there they had that gay-*** horse on it." -- Scot Pollard, on which team had the best uniform redesign of recent years.

"I don't even think Yao Ming is worth a top-10 pick." -- Mark Cuban, on Finley-for-Yao trade rumors.


"I'm just glad for all of those thousands of kids who had Todd MacCulloch Sixers jerseys, because now they can pull them out again and wear them with pride. I feel good for the children." -- Todd MacCulloch, on being traded from the Nets back to his original team, the 76ers.

"The LA Clippers grabbed our Wang." -- Don Nelson.


"Come on, he's like 40." -- Rasho Nesterovic, when asked if blocking Michael Jordan's jump shot fulfilled a lifelong dream.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0XxI-hvPRRA
POKEMON!!!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

1300th post!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

This thread is dying for more funny stuff fast.


----------

